

Brittany Murphy Death & Google’s Real Time Search Results - matth
http://searchengineland.com/brittany-murphy-death-googles-real-time-search-results-32247

======
forsaken
Personally I think that the real time results are horrible. I haven't seen
anything in them of value, and it has mostly been useless drivel.

It's making me really not like searching on google. They need to let me turn
this off, or they're going to lose a lot of branch loyalty by having useless
results on the top of their search pages.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Honestly, for me you just hit the nail on the head: real time information is
almost always drivel. There will always be the exception here or there that
justifies the existence of the technology, but for 99% of cases RT information
is simply noise.

------
jimboyoungblood
From MTV.com: "Brittany Murphy... died at 10:04 a.m. PT" (= 1:04pm ET)

Byline of the OP: "Dec 20, 2009 at 3:53pm ET by Danny Sullivan" (less than
three hours later)

He then updates his post in response to (well deserved) criticism:

"First, this post wasn’t rushed out. It took me about an hour to compile."

So assuming he heard about it the _instant_ it happened, he started writing
the post TWO HOURS after she passed away.

Then he writes: "Murphy’s death is a tragedy. She was a popular actress, and I
was as saddened as anyone to hear about it. My reaction, as I suspect for
many, was “Oh, no” and disbelief."

Color me unconvinced.

------
NathanKP
A very thoughtful breakdown. It is obvious that Danny spent a good deal of
time searching and watching the realtime results.

I also had to love Danny's response to the commentors who accused him of using
Brittany Murphy's death to get traffic.

------
Scott_MacGregor
I think Google’s target market for this service might consist of people who
would be willing pay a newspaper company to read this kind of information
hours later on the newspapers website. Seems Google might be trying to slay
the dragon in their own unique techy way.

This might catch on with a certain target demographic. I wonder if this thing
will iterate.

------
ellyagg
I thought Chris Henry's fatal accident was the first test, but anyway...

